# Tmo development gone



## gaww (Aug 28, 2011)

Were all the threads so old that have expired?

If so, really a shame there is now zero TMo development here. Was hoping maybe wildchild, who split from XDA, would move over here.


----------



## SGH-T999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Agreed.


----------

